# Noreve Kindle Cover



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Noreve Amazon Kindle Traditional leather case? I like the look of it but I'm not sure how the Kindle is held in the cover.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have never seen these before, but they come in really pretty colors!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a thread where a member talks about the Noreve cover
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1737.0.html

The reviews I've seen have been good.

Not everyone knows there's a search feature in Kindleboards--in the upper right hand corner of each page, there's a search box--type your search term in there. I typed Noreve and two or three threads popped up!

Let us know if you decide to order one!

Betsy


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy! I tried a search last night but for some reason that thread didn't pop up. That's actually the color I'm interested in (though teal would be even better), so thank you for the link!

The vintage colors are also intriguing. Choices, choices! I like the way the original Kindle cover works, so knowing that it clicks in the same way is a plus for me. My stock cover is just wearing out and it would be nice to have something a little more me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked at it very carefully. . . there's a review on amazon that explains how it holds the kindle which seems to be needed based on his explanation.

However, I'm not going to buy one and here's why. (Warning, this is kind of a picky reason.)

The Kindle is not a pure rectangular prism. The left side is thicker than the right side. Since the noreve flips up, when it's closed, it doesn't exactly lay flat. Side covers don't either, of course, but somehow it doesn't look as 'wrong' to me. I feel like the hinge is wonky.

I warned you it was picky. 

Ann
(waiting for new oberon designs. . . )

_edit: I may be misremembering which one was the top flip one. . . suffice it to stay that I prefer a side open one. _


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> _edit: I may be misremembering which one was the top flip one. . . suffice it to stay that I prefer a side open one. _


The flip top ones are the Mizu MiniSuit (aka Vizu Kindle Leather Case) and Tuff-Luv Executive Classic Leather Case. The Noreve opens just like the stock Kindle cover.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm the Noreve junky here.  I have the blue one and the grey on order.  If I didn't have a red M-Edge I'd get the vintage red one.  I really love the case and it is a side opening case like the original one.  Ive had it a almost a month now and have had zero problems with it, no falling out, no sagging and love being able to snap the tab when I have it folded back.    I'm thinking a white one for summer maybe?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I may get one just because they are so sleek and professional looking.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Chimmer said:


> I got one of those but when I received it, all 3 clips were completely bent out of place, like a truck or something ran over it.


That's what I though when I opened mine, but it wasn't bent. It has a really weird way of loading, so it does actually fit the misshapen looking clips.

Someone I think on this board posted this before: "Here's the CORRECT way to use this cover. I tried it last night several times, removing and replacing it, when used this way it's NO PROBLEM at all. You simply start from the top instead of the bottom. Holding the Kindle, insert the BOTTOM of the Kindle into the two side clips - slide the Kindle into those two bottom clips and then slide it just a bit further so the top of your Kindle clears the top clip. Once it's cleared the top clip and is laying flat, just slide it back up a bit so it pops into the top clip. That's IT - it's that simple."


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I returned one of the vizu leather cases as well. Mine wasn't smashed per se and I did know how to insert it correctly. I chose it for the blue color and for $20 didn't expect high grade leather but the the "leather " on the outside was extremely cheap looking and bunched. Looked to loose basically. On top of that the stupid thing scratched my kindle on the bottom right side. Its a poor design overall. I like flip up design however and have a tuff luv one in black. Bit boring color but nice leather and extremly light  which I love. Only 3 ounces I think. I am not big on these heavier cases like m-edge and oberon. I don't want to feel like I am reading a heavy hardback.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I'm the Noreve junky here. I have the blue one and the grey on order. If I didn't have a red M-Edge I'd get the vintage red one. I really love the case and it is a side opening case like the original one. Ive had it a almost a month now and have had zero problems with it, no falling out, no sagging and love being able to snap the tab when I have it folded back. I'm thinking a white one for summer maybe?


Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have a couple more questions if you're still following this thread. Does the Noreve fold back flat like the stock case? Is the shade of blue true to the color on the website?

I'm trying very hard to decide between this option and the Oberon cover.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jimi said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have a couple more questions if you're still following this thread. Does the Noreve fold back flat like the stock case? Is the shade of blue true to the color on the website?
> 
> I'm trying very hard to decide between this option and the Oberon cover.


I'm still following this discussion. The Noreve's fold back flat like the original case and the yes the shade of blue is true. It is a gorgeous Royal Blue, I wanted a blue from theday I got my Kindle and I am so happy with this color and the cover. One of the nice things about this cover is that the edges are all turn under so you don't have any raw edges like those on the Oberon, so if you are like me and hold your book in the area between your thumb and first finger it doesn't rub. If you check I posted pictures of mine on here under the topic Noreve Cover Here! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1737.0.html I'll post pictures of the Grey when I get it too.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I just ordered the orange cover. Can't wait to get it! I am addicted to Kindle Accessories!!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl: Thank you for the added details! I'm trying to decide which one to ask for as a gift for my birthday next month.

One more question.... Did you ever have the problem with your Kindle's back cover being pulled open by the stock cover when it is riding in your purse? If so, does the same issue apply with this cover? That's one issue I'd really like to resolve because that back cover coming loose happens frequently and is a real threat to the safety of my Kindle. I'm in the habit of checking each time I pull it out of my purse, but what if I forgot? It only takes one time.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone bought the Dark Vintage, Passion Vintage or Sandy Vintage?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Jimi said:


> Did you ever have the problem with your Kindle's back cover being pulled open by the stock cover when it is riding in your purse? If so, does the same issue apply with this cover?


I'm not the only one! That battery cover comes off quite frequently and it always scares me. I hope this isn't the case with the Noreve cover.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jimi said:


> Gables Girl: Thank you for the added details! I'm trying to decide which one to ask for as a gift for my birthday next month.
> 
> One more question.... Did you ever have the problem with your Kindle's back cover being pulled open by the stock cover when it is riding in your purse? If so, does the same issue apply with this cover? That's one issue I'd really like to resolve because that back cover coming loose happens frequently and is a real threat to the safety of my Kindle. I'm in the habit of checking each time I pull it out of my purse, but what if I forgot? It only takes one time.


I've had it in my purse constantly and when it's not there it is in my backpack and I haven't had the back cover on the Kindle come off yet. With the strap snapped shut it doesn't move around a lot in the cover.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Has anyone bought the Dark Vintage, Passion Vintage or Sandy Vintage?


I'm getting the Passion Vintage for my birthday  at the end of Feb. so I will let you know how I like it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Chimmer said:


> I just got the black Noreve cover today. Initial impression is I don't care for it. I'm going to have to add velcro because even though the tab holds better than the original, a little shaking caused my Kindle to pop out.
> 
> Also, I don't think it's large enough. I'd like to have a little overlap around the edges for protection but it's almost flush with the edge of the kindle, especially the right side. I snap the closure and it feels like it's putting pressure on the edge of the next page button.
> 
> I suppose I should at least try it for awhile, but I may end up selling this one and buying an Oberon cover.


Are you sure you have it all the way in to the cover? Mine isnt' loose at all. There is space between the edge of my Kindle and the strap, I can put my little finger in between the Kindle and the strap. I'm getting ready to sell my Oberon because I didn't like it as much as I do the Noreve, it was beautiful but not comfortable for me to hold.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Could be the back of your Kindle, I know some people have the back fall off and I never have had that happen.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy2009* is a code for 15% off your order at https://www.noreveusa.com/index.html


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> *Happy2009* is a code for 15% off your order at https://www.noreveusa.com/index.html


I am so ordering me a cover today. Thanks, 4brats! 

I guess the Oberon will have to wait.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> *Happy2009* is a code for 15% off your order at https://www.noreveusa.com/index.html


Ooh! Tempting! My plan is to ask for the Noreve ocean blue cover as a birthday gift (Feb 19), but maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> *Happy2009* is a code for 15% off your order at https://www.noreveusa.com/index.html


*luvmy4brats*, thank you so much for posting the code! I have been eyeing these since before I even got my Kindle. I ordered the light grey (and threw in a white iPhone case for good measure).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No problem. Glad it helped.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> *Happy2009* is a code for 15% off your order at https://www.noreveusa.com/index.html


Anybody know if this is still active?

EDIT: Nevermind -- just tried it and it's expired.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Anybody know if this is still active?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind -- just tried it and it's expired.


Now that's a bummer.........


----------

